# Looking for a business partner



## ryancarey (Jul 15, 2014)

I am looking for a business partner. I'm looking for someone who ideally has barista experience, but this is not entirely necessary, a passion for coffee is enough, also experience roasting coffee, whether that at home or commercially. Just someone who is really passionate about coffee. A background in running a business also useful, but again not necessary. It will be a startup project, part time at first to test the waters, and you can work at home a few hours a week. If you are interested then shoot me a message with some details about yourself and I can let you know about the idea









Many thanks.

Ryan


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Can i ask what your plans are?


----------



## ryancarey (Jul 15, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Can i ask what your plans are?


If you pm me I shall enlighten you if you are interested


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Ryan

PM me some details - sounds interesting!

Andy


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm certainly intrigued, drop me a line


----------



## hienjamie (Aug 6, 2014)

Providing wholesale and retail 100% Arabica and Robusta high quality Vietnamese coffee, including unroasted beans, roasted beans and powder coffee.

- Moisture

- Screen Size 16 for Robusta

- Screen Size 18 for Arabica

- The quantity is unlimited, and the quality guaranteed, free shipping to all of the UK and EU

I am really interest in your project, could you email hienjamie(at)gmail. Com


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Huh??

13 no ideas!


----------

